# Water Heater Temp



## lmcalahan (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello again another weekend out and more questions. I have an 05 28rss I can't find a way to adjust the temp on the hot water heater, my old and I mean 1977 old rv had a dial on the on/off/pilot so you could change the temp. anyway two kids don't want any burns

thanks to all action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We had a similiar thread last year and as I recall there was no simple way of doing it. I attempted by adjusting the sleave for the propane supply which controls the size of the flame. It is very easily done with a screw driver but it did not work very well. I know another couple of outbackers which were looking into electrically controlling it. With small children myself, I have taught them to open the cold faucet 1st.

Still looking for a hot temp control mod.









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No adjustments on the heater.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can order an adjustable thermostat.


----------



## lmcalahan (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks I will see if the local dealer can order one.

matt


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what the current hot water temp is? Is it different on electric vs gas?

Thor


----------

